# Why paper tuning is BS



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I need to get me some of those rubber arrows. And where can I buy that sound track? :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Interesting. I've seen slo-motion of paradox before and it always amazes me. And still, paper-tuning works so well.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

After watching that I think it's amazing that we can even get the arrows to shoot where we want them anyway. Crazy stuff!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry finn 
The arrow he was shooting was deliberately shot under spined just for show. It is also a wooden arrow. Carbon arrows will recover faster

Paper tuning does work and is a step that should not be over looked. 

You should see my perfectly spined arrow fly out of my bow under slow motion. Just a slight bend up and the arrow recovers very quick!

I had mine filmed in Vegas while I was at the world archery festival


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I always use the paper method as my final step to tuning my bow to new arrows. It's easy, quick and if you know how to read the paper tears, it's simple enough for my little brain. Chuck.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> You should see my perfectly spined arrow fly out of my bow under slow motion. Just a slight bend up and the arrow recovers very quick!


So, are you saying archer's paradox is BS? Seems to me the two concepts are contradictory.

I don't doubt what you say about your set-up, but to really have "perfectly" spined arrows, do you tune your bow to the factory standard spine or do you build your own arrows?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Sorry finn
> The arrow he was shooting was deliberately shot under spined just for show. It is also a wooden arrow. Carbon arrows will recover faster
> 
> Paper tuning does work and is a step that should not be over looked.


+1


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > You should see my perfectly spined arrow fly out of my bow under slow motion. Just a slight bend up and the arrow recovers very quick!
> ...


I take my bow and set the center shot to what Mathews says it should be. I then custom fit my arrows to match my bow. I twist the nocks until all my arrows dynamic spine lines up. This makes all the arrows flex the same way coming out of your bow. the only way you can do this is to do it through paper "which is the easiest", do it with a hooter shooter "which is the best but takes the longest", or try and do it long distance and mark your arrows. I don't recommend doing it that way because you will spend more time walking then tuning.

All I am saying is I am an average shooter shooting better then the rest of the average shooter because I take the time and build my bow and arrow combination. I just don't grab arrows off the shelf and wing away.

paper tuning will work and it will work fast unless you have form flaws and don't consistently hold your bow the same way every time.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> All I am saying is I am an average shooter


That's not what I've heard! From a couple different folks. I go as far to say I've heard far better than average.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Fingers vs release.

Fingers the arrow oscilates windage, release the arrow oscilates elevation. A tear thru paper will let you know what your knock travel is doing and that can be corrected with proper adjustments. A "properly" paper tuned arrow will recover quicker than a bow that is set up wrong. Don't paper tune your arrows and try to outshoot swbuckmaster, can't be done.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Don't paper tune your arrows and try to outshoot swbuckmaster, can't be done.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I stumbled across paper tuning about 15 years ago, and regardless of your school of thought, the penetration you get with a properly tuned arrow flying straight at impact is measurably different than one that is seesawing back and forth for the first 20 yards.


----------

